# Singapore?



## Idaho (Feb 16, 2012)

Been for a couple of days before and found it dull. Got to be there for two weeks for work... any ideas of things to so for someone who doesn't like shops?


----------



## SushiMo (Feb 17, 2012)

Spend your evenings in the Marina area or Clarks Quay.  Both have decent live entertainment and good eating places.

The worlds tallest wheel is definitely worth doing both day and night and easy walking from the Marina.

Plenty of gardens. both plant and animal kinds to browse around, try the new casino and visit the top of Marina Bay's newest hotel with gardens/pool on top, brilliant view!
I am going off the cuff atm, but I love S'pore for the vibrancy and life.  When I have more time I may come back with more!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 17, 2012)

Take some spray paint and bomb the city with tags bruv.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

The Zoo!

Jurong Bird Park is fantastic as well

I kept meaning to visit Changi Prison but never got round to it

Cable Car (although it's not very high)

Eat at the many food courts

Botanical Gardens


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

SushiMo said:


> Spend your evenings in the Marina area or Clarks Quay. Both have decent live entertainment and good eating places.
> 
> The worlds tallest wheel is definitely worth doing both day and night and easy walking from the Marina.
> 
> ...


 
What's it got that other cities haven't got then?   

It's dull as dishwasher once you've done the tourist attractions, unless you like shopping


----------



## SushiMo (Feb 17, 2012)

Well I did live there, so maybe I see it differently to the tourist trail!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

SushiMo said:


> Well I did live there, so maybe I see it differently to the tourist trail!


 

But don't most places in South East Asia have a rich and vibrant nightlife anyway. Having weather like that (ignoring the rainy season) makes it all the more appealing though

and as he's two weeks there, he's got plenty of time to fit the tourist things in.  It only takes a few days


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

Clarke Quay's a nice enough area at night if you're young and trendy (not that I am of course).  Plenty of pubs, restaurants etc.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 17, 2012)

its shit

but there is this

http://www.odditycentral.com/pics/haw-par-villa-the-most-disturbing-theme-park-in-singapore.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

Bizarre and about as unrealistic as Madame Tussaud's


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 18, 2012)

Museum of Asian Civilisation
Peranakan Museum
Sri Mariamman temple (best if you've got a Hindu mate to go with you)
Any Malay eateries

If you get properly fed up of it you could hop over to Malaysia perhaps. I loved Singapore, but I was visiting a local girl so it was always gonna be a good trip


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting to just see the difference between Johor (over the border) and Singapore.  Johor looks right tatty compared to Singapore


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Feb 21, 2012)

1) Fullerton's the only place to stay
2) Botanic Garden is very nice + restaurant is surprisingly good.
3) Side streets off the main drag in Little India for food
4) Bar in the Art College is about the nearest you'll get to "cool" 
5) Get their version of an Oyster Card, there's a big "Circle Line" metro that goes all around the island, nowt much to see countryside-wise but interesting on a "do it once" basis. 
6) Fish market on the lower floor of the main China-Town market if you have a strong stomach, there's also a great hawker-center just north of the main (east-west) China town road (opther side of the road from a metro station), you'll prolly be the only westerner there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2012)

A Dashing Blade said:


> 5) Get their version of an Oyster Card, there's a big "Circle Line" metro that goes all around the island, nowt much to see countryside-wise but interesting on a "do it once" basis.


 
and remember to swipe on AND off on buses, unlike with Oyster where you only swipe on

Can't remember what the card's called.  Easylink or something


----------



## Idaho (Feb 22, 2012)

A Dashing Blade said:


> 1) Fullerton's the only place to stay


 
Recommending a £300 a night hotel on Urban! lol


----------



## purves grundy (Feb 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Interesting to just see the difference between Johor (over the border) and Singapore. Johor looks right tatty compared to Singapore


even better - go to the Indonesian islands beyond Batam. Some nice beaches, the ones that haven't been bought up by Sgporean hotels anyway.

I was in Sgp in December, Minnie, on biz, and still didn't get to the bird park


----------



## Idaho (Feb 22, 2012)

The bird park does sound nice. Even though birds creep me out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> even better - go to the Indonesian islands beyond Batam. Some nice beaches, the ones that haven't been bought up by Sgporean hotels anyway.
> 
> I was in Sgp in December, Minnie, on biz, and still didn't get to the bird park


 
FFS Purves

One day


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2012)

Idaho said:


> The bird park does sound nice. Even though birds creep me out.


 
The Bird Park is absolutely fantastic.  You can even feed Lorikeets


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2012)

Jurong



> The World’s Largest
> 
> Opened in 1971, Jurong Bird Park is the largest bird park in the world, offering a 20.2-hectare hillside haven for 5,000 birds representing 380 species. Its Heliconia Repository, with 108 heliconia species and cultivars in its collection, is one of the largest in the region. With key attractions such as the Bird Discovery Centre, African Waterfall Aviary, Lory Loft Aviary, Southeast Asian Birds Aviary and the award-winning African Wetlands, the Bird Park attracted close to 900,000 visitors in 2009.
> 
> Committed towards conservation, the Bird Park is the first in the world to breed the Twelve-wired Bird of Paradise in captivity and received the Breeders’ Award from the American Pheasant and Waterfowl Society in 2001. In 2006, the Bird Park became the recipient of the Conservation & Research Award for the Oriental Pied Hornbill Conservation Project by IV International Symposium on Breeding Birds in Captivity (ISBBC). In Asia, Jurong Bird Park is the only park in the Asia Pacific to have an Avian Hospital. It has a Breeding and Research Centre tasked to ensure the welfare, breeding and promulgation of birdlife and is also an Official Rescue Avian Centre.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Feb 22, 2012)

Idaho said:


> Recommending a £300 a night hotel on Urban! lol


 
Maybe so, but it is very nice (kicks the sh1t out of the Raffles imo which is seriously over-priced)
Anyway, thought you said this was business?


----------



## Idaho (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm staying out near Orchard Road. I have a loyalty card with another chain. Not quite as flash as the Fullerton, but they bumped me up to a mini-suite.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Feb 23, 2012)

Should be good then . . .

Boring lunchtime so fleshed out my tips . . .

Lua Pa Sat has always been a reliably good hawker centre.

That chinese one I mentioned is on the ground floor of the Peoples Park Complex.

The "only for the strong stomached" fish market is in basement of the Chinatown Complex, it's one of those "get there before 11.00 am else you'll miss it all places.

Food-wise, it's also well worth googling for singapore food blogs in the .blogspot domain for the latest "what's hot" info

Don't touch any eaterie along Boat Quey with a barge pole, they're just tourist traps.

Awesome (and extremely popular) dim sum eaterie in the ground floor of either Wisma Atria or Takashimaya malls on Orchard Road, always a queue, guys make the stuff in a glass room in middle of the restaurant.

Absolutely the best for Indian (imo) are the no-name places on Campbell Lane and Dunlop Street off Serangoon Road in Little India.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 23, 2012)

Idaho said:


> I'm staying out near Orchard Road. I have a loyalty card with another chain. Not quite as flash as the Fullerton, but they bumped me up to a mini-suite.


 
I stayed at Traders Hotel which was that area.  Can't say I liked that area at all.  Later stayed at the New 7th Storey, an old old hotel, with lots of history.  More a backpacker place now though.  Much preferred it though.  Not really into those business hotels


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 23, 2012)

A Dashing Blade said:


> Don't touch any eaterie along Boat Quey with a barge pole, they're just tourist traps.


 
but he is a tourist, albeit on business


----------



## Idaho (Feb 23, 2012)

A Dashing Blade said:


> Should be good then . . .
> 
> Boring lunchtime so fleshed out my tips . . .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips 

I actually ate dinner at that peoples park place last night and went to the dim sum place you mention last time I was here.


----------



## purves grundy (Feb 24, 2012)

Take the opportunity to eat Indonesian food. Plenty of nasi padang places around - scoff the delicious rendang sapi mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Idaho (Feb 24, 2012)

The hotel I'm in does a barn-stormin' room-service Nasi Goreng. The hotel has a buffet dinner which is meant to be one of the best in Singapore. Might give it a blast this weekend.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 24, 2012)

Just went to said dinner buffet and stuffed my fat greedy face. One Malay section, one Indian, one chinese... then fresh tropical fruit for pudding.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

Idaho said:


> Just went to said dinner buffet and stuffed my fat greedy face. One Malay section, one Indian, one chinese... then fresh tropical fruit for pudding.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 26, 2012)

Should try the laksa if you haven't, it's more or less the national dish


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 27, 2012)

http://www.brewerkz.com/

These guys make the best IPA I've ever tasted.  Well worth a visit.


----------



## purves grundy (Feb 27, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Should try the laksa if you haven't, it's more or less the national dish


ah that's very true - can be mental!


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 26, 2012)

robert lee said:


> Singapore is best place for tourists. Singapore is famous for shopping.I like the Singapore.


Nice one!!

shouldn't


----------



## Rajjie (Apr 26, 2012)

Dr Jon said:


> http://www.brewerkz.com/
> 
> These guys make the best IPA I've ever tasted. Well worth a visit.


 

Dr Jon knows.


----------

